# 2022 Heckler



## Dontbrome (11 mo ago)

Highlights include: SRAM XO1 AXS drivetrain, Fox suspension goodies and seat post, Ethirteen carbon e-spec wheels.
First ride forthcoming…….


----------



## Tickle (Dec 11, 2013)

Bro sweet ride brooooo!

Downtube looks huge what size battery?


----------



## ryano4u (Nov 8, 2011)

Very good looking bike man.. Hope you didn't steal that fork off a Yeti.. .. I'm in between the SC Heckler and Yeti 160e.. I just don't know which one.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice looking bike. Guess I should have been more on it when that guy on EMBN's youtube comments picked me at random to send me one for free if I contacted him via Igram last week. All I had to do was send $300 to a delivery company in North Dakota.


----------



## Dontbrome (11 mo ago)

Tickle said:


> Bro sweet ride brooooo!
> 
> Downtube looks huge what size battery?


thanks.
720 wh


----------



## swannycg (Jul 5, 2019)

Lol, I am grabbing One in the same color next week. I just got my Specialized Turbo Levo S-works done and love it. Now adding the SC. cant wait to test them and enjoy them both


----------



## Dontbrome (11 mo ago)

ryano4u said:


> Very good looking bike man.. Hope you didn't steal that fork off a Yeti.. .. I'm in between the SC Heckler and Yeti 160e.. I just don't know which one.


Thanks! 

I added the decals because I liked the color 😀


----------



## ryano4u (Nov 8, 2011)

swannycg said:


> Lol, I am grabbing One in the same color next week. I just got my Specialized Turbo Levo S-works done and love it. Now adding the SC. cant wait to test them and enjoy them both


I'm torn between the two.. Love to hear your thoughts..


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

bumping thread, 


swannycg said:


> Lol, I am grabbing One in the same color next week. I just got my Specialized Turbo Levo S-works done and love it. Now adding the SC. cant wait to test them and enjoy them both


Any comparison news?
I'm getting one of those two, but leaning towards the Levo just cause S/C doesn't seem to be obtainable.
My current is a 20 Tallboy XO1 with reserves, awesome bike but mid 50's and need knee replacement amongst other things in my body creakin lol


----------



## GeorgesBike (Sep 28, 2017)

Mikes70 said:


> bumping thread,
> 
> 
> Any comparison news?
> ...


I've owned 2 2022 S-Works Levo's and now on a 2022 SC Bullit and 2022 SC Heckler. 

I sold my Levo's because of the noisy motor on the up hills, noisy headsets and rear shock failures. I replaced motors in both bikes and all 4 motors were noisy. 

The main items I dislike about my Santa Cruz bikes is the EP8 rattle on the downhills and the lack of power compared to the other brand motors but this isn't as much of an issue.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

so i think i might be ready to join the e side and have settled on a heckler. now before i fork over 5 figures for a got dayum bicycle, i'd like to demo. seems like there's no where close to demo (portland, or), so how'd you guys with ebikes do it? just read and compare numbers on paper? i'm fine with that for a typical bike like my rascal, but this is another beast that will cost almost twice as much.

don't bro me, that's a sweet ride


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

fishwrinkle said:


> so i think i might be ready to join the e side and have settled on a heckler. now before i fork over 5 figures for a got dayum bicycle, i'd like to demo. seems like there's no where close to demo (portland, or), so how'd you guys with ebikes do it? just read and compare numbers on paper? i'm fine with that for a typical bike like my rascal, but this is another beast that will cost almost twice as much.
> 
> don't bro me, that's a sweet ride


Kinda hard sell, I’d say if you ride SC bikes would be easier without a demo, otherwise there’s much you can do other than looking at reciews, finding a friends bike or riding other ebikes, you should at least ride some of the ebikes available in the market Today or know very well how SC bikes ride


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

well i just moved here and have no riding buddies. even back home no one has an ebike. all the rentals around here are scott and i've ridden vpp suspension in the past and like the feel this is why i was looking at them and giant. think i'm going thr route of adding a motor inside my rascals triangle if i can find an acceptable brand


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> well i just moved here and have no riding buddies. even back home no one has an ebike. all the rentals around here are scott and i've ridden vpp suspension in the past and like the feel this is why i was looking at them and giant. think i'm going thr route of adding a motor inside my rascals triangle if i can find an acceptable brand


You start by saying you have settled on a Heckler - yet you may go the DIY route if you cannot demo one? Wow. Just order one or get on the waiting list so you can give us a review etc.


----------



## fishwrinkle (Jul 11, 2012)

yeah on paper sounds and looks great but without a demo it's a deal breaker. glad you're ok with dropping 10k on a bike unseen, but i am not. the reason for diy is pretty obvious as i'm happy with the new bike i have now. so i should buy a retardly expensive bike without a demo and if i don't like it take a good hit in the wallet. TIL to take in in the ass. thanks for the advice jack...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

fishwrinkle said:


> yeah on paper sounds and looks great but without a demo it's a deal breaker. glad you're ok with dropping 10k on a bike unseen, but i am not. the reason for diy is pretty obvious as i'm happy with the new bike i have now. so i should buy a retardly expensive bike without a demo and if i don't like it take a good hit in the wallet. TIL to take in in the ass. thanks for the advice jack...


I get it, you want to be a heckler, not buy one


----------

